# I just reformatted and I have no ethernet driver and no internet to get one? help me



## rockitlikenasa (Aug 13, 2007)

I just reformatted my computer and I was going to do my windows updates but my computer will not connect to the internet. I check under device manager to find that my ethernet controller has no driver. What should I do to get a new driver considering I cannot connect to the internet. I am new to reformatting and now I am stuck not knowing what to do. There are a few other things under my "other devices" in the device manager that do not have drivers as well, but I figure if the ethernet works i can get those from the internet. Please help me in solving this problem.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Name brand of computer?

Model of computer?

Service Tag (if it's a Dell)?


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

You could download the driver on whatever computer you're using right now, burn it to a CD or DVD or save it to a flash drive and then upload it to your other computer.


----------



## jimbo5466 (Aug 16, 2007)

try using the manifactures cds or with internet use the cds the isp provides


----------



## rockitlikenasa (Aug 13, 2007)

i have a dell xps400. i dont know where to get the service number? i used the windows cds from dell to reformat and they didnt install the driver and they werent found by the computer on the cds when i tried to load them from the cd.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

rockitlikenasa said:


> i have a dell xps400. i dont know where to get the service number? i used the windows cds from dell to reformat and they didnt install the driver and they werent found by the computer on the cds when i tried to load them from the cd.


well we could use some info, d/l this program
http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html
put it on a cd and install on the Dell, I'm thinking you didnt do the restore completely because I would think all your MB, sound, network stuff would have been installed at the same time.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

You can go here to download any drivers for your machine


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

markomus said:


> You could download the driver on whatever computer you're using right now, burn it to a CD or DVD or save it to a flash drive and then upload it to your other computer.


Wow! Good idea, Mar Komus! Hope it works!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Dell doesn'rt furnish system recovery CDs. They furnish a Dell branded copy of Windows (loads on any Dell without a product key) and a separate driver disk.


----------



## Fishpan (Jul 24, 2007)

All Dells usually have the service tag near the top of the chassis on a small, black label (if its a desktop) - this is very helpful in locating drivers and other software. If only other computer manufacturers had the same, fast technique in locating such information - then we can have peace of mind.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,

All we need is your motherboard model, then you download your chipset drivers from another computer then burn to a CD or transfer to a USB flash drive and then install on your non-internet computer. 

Hey-presto, job done!

Nick.


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

MaverickUK said:


> Hi,
> 
> All we need is your motherboard model, then you download your chipset drivers from another computer then burn to a CD or transfer to a USB flash drive and then install on your non-internet computer.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## markomus (Aug 2, 2007)

markomus said:


> You could download the driver on whatever computer you're using right now, burn it to a CD or DVD or save it to a flash drive and then upload it to your other computer.


And you, too, Mar Komus! Absolutely brilliant! Thanks for chiming in! 

Perhaps that should read, "You could download the NEEDED driver USING whatever computer..."


----------



## ryanclemson (Aug 6, 2007)

Your service tag should be viewable in BIOS.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

markomus said:


> And you, too, Mar Komus! Absolutely brilliant! Thanks for chiming in!
> 
> Perhaps that should read, "You could download the NEEDED driver USING whatever computer..."


Aren't you a clever sod.


----------



## Fishpan (Jul 24, 2007)

OK Lads, no need to get leary now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK guys, back to your neutral corners.


----------



## rockitlikenasa (Aug 13, 2007)

the service tag is JNQSR91


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=136598


----------

